# Bash Programminteraktion



## üäpöol (1. August 2013)

Hallo,

ich versuche mit bash ein Programm zu öffnen, das dem Benutzer "Fragen" stellt.
Diese "Fragen" sollen von meinem Skript automatisch beantwortet werden.
Ich habe folgendes versucht, was aber leider nicht funktioniert:


```
#!/bin/bash
echo "answer" | myapp -param
```

Die Antwort "answer" wird einfach ignoriert.

Wenn jemand eine Lösung für Windows (batch) kennt, bitte auch posten, weil ich das Ganze auch noch unter Windows machen muss.
Danke schon mal.


----------



## ComFreek (1. August 2013)

Mit Batch geht das wahrscheinlich nicht so einfach. PowerShell würde sich dafür eignen.

Ich kenne mich damit nicht sehr gut aus, aber du müsstest ein Prozessobjekt erstellen und davon die Pipes öffnen. Dann könntest du beliebig Text lesen und schreiben.


----------



## üäpöol (1. August 2013)

Hm. Okay.
Eigentlich könnte ich dafür auch ein C/C++ oder Java Programm schreiben.
Weißt du, ob / wie das damit geht?


----------

